# Tropes/Cliches that you actually enjoy



## Tigercougar (Jan 13, 2013)

This is less a topic about genre and more a topic about certain elements of fiction, TV shows, movies etc. that you see time and time again. What are story cliches that you not only tolerate, but actually look forward to seeing in a story? For me this would include:

-Two guys (it's usually men) who hate each other's guts at first learn to be buds
-Stories where the lone wolf learns to be part of a team
-Older, wiser characters that pop in at the protagonist's low point and give them some useful advice
-You think the hero's gonna lose, but at the very last second they pull off a winning finish


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the token silly character in most books, assuming the writer knows how to write humor. Preferable if said character breaks the fourth wall now and then. 

In really action packed books filled with more violence than is rightfully believable, I've come to not mind the whole "I'm the hero who just enjoys fighting and killing is the byproduct, but I only kill evil people" simply because it overshoots the whole "holy shit, this person is a fucking maniac who seeks out war for the sake of it" I mean, that's still there, but the author just doesn't want us to care as that would spoil the fun.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Trope talk? Hell yesss.

- Deconstruction. _Animorphs_ for example which took down the sci fi genre in the most depressing way possible. Or _Cabin in The Woods_ which took a good look at horror movies. 
- Obfuscating Stupidity
- I really love when a work of fiction plays with animal stereotypes. Making a reptile character kind for example, or making a dog evil. 
- I love chef characters and characters that deal with food. Just my thing. Examples: Mr. Ping, Shirokuma, Quina Quen, El Fuerte. Love 'em
- Love a Heroic BSOD if it's done well. Favorite that comes to mind is from Silent Hill 3 when Vincent makes Heather think the monsters shes been killing are humans made to look like monsters to her. 

So many great tropes out there.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2013)

Apart from most of the ones said here, I like the old, wise and aloof character whose limits of power are unknown. eg, Gandalf from Lord of the Rings or Moiraine from The Wheel of Time.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

The classic BFG trope. Nothing is funnier than a random Tri-Barreled shotgun. Chain-fed. Man, what is up with me and chain-fed shotguns today?


----------

